
Naval Ravikant on Reading, Ego, Decision Making, Habits, Honesty, Ego and More - saparri
https://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2017/02/naval-ravikant-reading-decision-making/
======
helenah
Fascinating discussion on thinking, reading and happiness - deeply
interesting!

